
Ask HN: How would you market an innovative product in 2018? - juliansamarjiev
With the dynamic changes of many major platforms, how would you go about promoting an innovative product in a 2018 digital context?
======
sharemywin
physical product?

[https://www.geekwire.com/2017/amazon-vets-
develop-20-wyzecam...](https://www.geekwire.com/2017/amazon-vets-
develop-20-wyzecam-home-camera-end-competing-former-employer/)

~~~
juliansamarjiev
yes, an apparel product.

~~~
sharemywin
you might also look at influencers

